# Pag Parts Manifold



## shortydub (Oct 13, 2004)

found these pics the other day in the 1.8t forum.

_Quote, originally posted by *passatG60* »_
I guess I have too many 1.8t solutions








oops, damn, thats my prototype FSI setup... sorry









_Modified by passatG60 at 3:23 PM 11-2-2008_


_Quote, originally posted by *passatG60* »_
certainly since you asked so nicely







. Your optimal 4-1. sorry for the crappy pic, but cast stainless steel is a little reflective









_Modified by passatG60 at 3:39 PM 11-2-2008_


Bob G. (rracerguy717) had posted some pics of this setup a while back. i don't remember where though. does anyone else have any info on this setup? maybe Pag Parts themselves? anyway, discuss. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: Pag Parts Manifold (shortydub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shortydub* »_found these pics the other day in the 1.8t forum.

Bob G. (rracerguy717) had posted some pics of this setup a while back. i don't remember where though. does anyone else have any info on this setup? maybe Pag Parts themselves? anyway, discuss. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

There's a few hardware setups out there using this manifold for long-term testing maybe [email protected] Pag can chime in with and update since he has vendor account now so this thread wont get black holed like others have in the past . LOL







Bob


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

sweet looking mani! 4-1 cast...sex


----------



## shortydub (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lou_Y2mK5* »_sweet looking mani! 4-1 cast...sex

v-band, stainless steel = more sex


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Pag Parts Manifold (rracerguy717)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rracerguy717* »_There's a few hardware setups out there using this manifold for long-term testing

Yup








A good friend of mine runs this set up & when you look under the car after 10,000+ miles there is absolutely no rust on either the manifold or the turbocharger.
If anyone is interested in a set up just send me a PM.


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (shortydub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shortydub* »_
v-band, stainless steel = more sex

As long as she is quality and protected = full on porn!


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: Pag Parts Manifold (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
Yup








A good friend of mine runs this set up & when you look under the car after 10,000+ miles there is absolutely no rust on either the manifold or the turbocharger.
If anyone is interested in a set up just send me a PM.









That show's nothing but quality SS with just enough carbon steel for strength present http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif . 
Arnold @Pag was thinking outside the box when other company's just followed the 1.8T this come's from years of being around FI cars. 
This 2L TFSI engine is ALOT more efficient ( stock for stock ) then the 1.8T , it breaths so much better so you need a more efficient turbo setup IMO. 
If I was starting from scratch this would be my only choice espec with all the good BT software choices out there ( REVO,UNI, TAPP with Eurodyne ).







Bob.G


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: Pag Parts Manifold (rracerguy717)*

the manifold and turbo setup is awesome nevermind beautiful but why not a vband wastegate too? i like arnolds style with these manifolds


----------



## shortydub (Oct 13, 2004)

maybe for more wg flexibility, im not sure.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: (shortydub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shortydub* »_maybe for more wg flexibility, im not sure. 

Hey guys. Thanks for the kind words. In the next few weeks, the full hardware kit will be finished. When the 38mm vbands are finished from Tial, they will be incorporated so ppl will have choices.


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*FV-QR*

awesome!


----------



## shortydub (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Hey guys. Thanks for the kind words. In the next few weeks, the full hardware kit will be finished. When the 38mm vbands are finished from Tial, they will be incorporated so ppl will have choices.

what turbo? the tial vband 3071r? just wondering as far as software compatibility.







to you guys for pushing the envelope on the 2.0tfsi. it looks like companies will have a very hard time coming up with a better design. and considering your 1.8t and vr6 reputation, im sure this manifold/setup will be welcomed with opened arms


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: (shortydub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shortydub* »_
what turbo? the tial vband 3071r? just wondering as far as software compatibility.







to you guys for pushing the envelope on the 2.0tfsi. it looks like companies will have a very hard time coming up with a better design. and considering your 1.8t and vr6 reputation, im sure this manifold/setup will be welcomed with opened arms

Actually, there will be a vbanded wastegate in 38mm and compact. Thanks for the kind words. This design is pretty labor intensive, but well worth it and the only real production kit of this kind or at least the first on any platform... Nothing skimped on... You'll be seeing billet wheeled variations of some turbos that I am working on for increased spool and power, not that this setup is even close to laggy, but innovation is the name of the game







. But as w/ all of our stuff, there are going going to be many choices on the turbo side, so no cookie cutter kits here...


_Modified by [email protected] at 11:53 AM 11-9-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

arnold any reason you like the tial 38 over the 44?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_arnold any reason you like the tial 38 over the 44?
 I think he is going to start using these, the new 38mm v-banded.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

holy crap you were not kidding when you said compact


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: Pag Parts Manifold ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_the manifold and turbo setup is awesome nevermind beautiful but why not a vband wastegate too? i like arnolds style with these manifolds

Thanks JC. Speaking of manifolds (and JC, you can appreciate this), its been tough going as my time is so spread out...
Preliminary intake for that 'other' platform (24v)


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_arnold any reason you like the tial 38 over the 44?

The 38's work pretty well for most purposes but anything is possible. If someone was deadset on a 44mm, then a 44mm it is...


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: Pag Parts Manifold ([email protected])*

wow looks great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif you deff make some cool stuff out their


----------



## $GTI07$ (Feb 29, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

you guys coming out with a big turbo setup???


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: ($GTI07$)*


_Quote, originally posted by *$GTI07$* »_you guys coming out with a big turbo setup???

Yes we are


_Modified by [email protected] at 5:10 PM 11-9-2008_


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: ($GTI07$)*


_Quote, originally posted by *$GTI07$* »_you guys coming out with a big turbo setup???

Arnold wont sell you a KO4 LOL 
T-3 manifold with a GT 30XXXXX or bigger turbo just ask around the 1.8T forum his hardware works well and he is a UNI and TAPP/ Eurodyne software dealer so he can give you a turn key kit if needed.







Bob.G


----------



## ny_turbo_b6 (Jun 4, 2008)

oh my, so many questions
so many naughty big power thoughts
first question tho and foremost, will this fit on a stock 2.0FSI regardless of which car is using it.
if u didnt notice, i have a passat B6, im hunting for anything that will fit on my car for more power.


----------



## sciblades (Oct 21, 2008)

any word on how long till this comes out?


----------



## passatG60 (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: (sciblades)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciblades* »_any word on how long till this comes out?

Its being developed... not too far off. Here's more eye candy


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: (passatG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passatG60* »_
Its being developed... not too far off. Here's more eye candy

















niiiiiiice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 99.5Rabbit (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: (prodigymb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *prodigymb* »_
niiiiiiice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yummy


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (passatG60)*









The wastegates are very small.Perfect for the stealth look.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

aww how cute


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_aww how cute









This could be a new sex toy in the making...its THAT cute


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

ATTN: TAP AUTO? Please repost those dyno comparisons of the PAG mani vs. ATP. I can't find them and saw them on another post. Maybee it was on golfmkv not sure.


----------



## $GTI07$ (Feb 29, 2008)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

when is it coming out?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lou_Y2mK5* »_ATTN: TAP AUTO? Please repost those dyno comparisons of the PAG mani vs. ATP. I can't find them and saw them on another post. Maybee it was on golfmkv not sure. 

Dont have the sheets in front of me, but w/ the hardware change w/ no tuning change, went from 352 to 395whp on 23ish psi, pump gas


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Dont have the sheets in front of me, but w/ the hardware change w/ no tuning change, went from 352 to 395whp on 23ish psi, pump gas


----------



## Oscar33 (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: ($GTI07$)*

x2?


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Dont have the sheets in front of me, but w/ the hardware change w/ no tuning change, went from 352 to 395whp on 23ish psi, pump gas

That is absolutly incredible!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lou_Y2mK5* »_
That is absolutly incredible!





































I'd say.. so many benefits there. More power, less backpressure, cooler engine, just generally more efficient which leads to better reliability as well...


----------



## $GTI07$ (Feb 29, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

When is it coming out??


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: ($GTI07$)*


_Quote, originally posted by *$GTI07$* »_When is it coming out??

Well, its not just the manifold.. kit is in production and has been going through testing at this point


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

i wish i had this instead of the ATP stuff, where were you last december


----------



## $GTI07$ (Feb 29, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

you know when is it coming out or what month at least??


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: ($GTI07$)*


_Quote, originally posted by *$GTI07$* »_you know when is it coming out or what month at least??

Late January


----------



## $GTI07$ (Feb 29, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

dam now i have to wait longer. is all good though. what kind of powers will the whole kit be capable of doing with 93 octane??? or any other info on it will be good??


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: ($GTI07$)*


_Quote, originally posted by *$GTI07$* »_dam now i have to wait longer. is all good though. what kind of powers will the whole kit be capable of doing with 93 octane??? or any other info on it will be good??

well, depending on turbo choice, it'll vary.. but so far, 400whp. 










_Modified by [email protected] at 5:52 PM 12-10-2008_


----------



## $GTI07$ (Feb 29, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

i wanna be in the range of 400whp and 450whp on daily drivable and thats it not higher than that. i think a gt3071r right or the gt3076. which one??


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: ($GTI07$)*


_Quote, originally posted by *$GTI07$* »_i wanna be in the range of 400whp and 450whp on daily drivable and thats it not higher than that. i think a gt3071r right or the gt3076. which one??

Either turbo will do it for you. Lag is really a non-issue b/w the two. 71R is slightly more responsive


----------



## $GTI07$ (Feb 29, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

thats good. i have to wait then till january so i can get ma hands on one of them. So wich turbo will it be better and can i get those number i said on 93 octane or how close can i get to those numbers??


----------



## passatG60 (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: ($GTI07$)*

please direct your questions to [email protected] thanks


----------



## $GTI07$ (Feb 29, 2008)

*Re: (passatG60)*

i did.


----------



## milan616 (Aug 5, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Wow. Just wow. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## notvag_killer (Mar 8, 2008)

Thats very good kit but........injectors??


----------



## tdipower4me (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: (notvag_killer)*

last I heard fueling is included in the kit too


----------



## RoadRager (Sep 5, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Any updates on production of this kit? Any other teaser pictures to hold me until late January?


----------



## $GTI07$ (Feb 29, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

What software can we use??


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: ($GTI07$)*

just a guess but REVO, UNI or eurodyne


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: (fahrenheit 525)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fahrenheit 525* »_just a guess but REVO, UNI or eurodyne 


I'll be supporting our proprietary eurodyne file as they have the exact kit on their R&D vehicle


----------



## milan616 (Aug 5, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Wouldn't any software be able to take advantage of this Al? I mean not to the extent that specific tuning would, but its a part that seems like it would increase the general efficiency of the car.


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

It's just a manifold guys. Software does not matter but for pag there is more bank by also selling software to go with it.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (milan616)*


_Quote, originally posted by *milan616* »_Wouldn't any software be able to take advantage of this Al? I mean not to the extent that specific tuning would, but its a part that seems like it would increase the general efficiency of the car.

Well, its always a plus to have specific software. There were some instances where I had to log, retune, flash, log, retune, flash, etc. when a variable was altered... There wont be one specific tune for every configuration under the sun... As of now, there are several different files for different injectors as there will be turbo specific ones as well... This is not a business decision as much as a technical decision. Turbo setups arent jeans you can match w/ a shirt to go along w/ it...


----------



## whizbang18T (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

what happened to this? no updates?


----------



## molo_gdl (Mar 26, 2007)

where are you Arnold


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: (molo_gdl)*

so... wtf ever happened to the pagparts manifold?


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: (LEWXCORE)*

Some people like perfection


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: (IMAN973)*

These are only offered in kit form... Kit is just about ready


----------



## $GTI07$ (Feb 29, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

dam more than a year and is still not ready. lol this kit is probably going to make like 900whp lol. any updates??


----------



## asrautox (Sep 9, 2005)

*Re: ($GTI07$)*

An aftermarket company doing actual validation testing on a new product release is worth the wait..


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: (asrautox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *asrautox* »_An aftermarket company doing actual validation testing on a new product release is worth the wait..

Not only that. When this kit was first conceived, the incredibly expensive and intensive tooling procedure called for older wastegate configurations. We had to also change this which means retooling in light of advancement in components (namely vbanded gates). This is not a 'stitched together weld-els' per order type of kit. Production silicone plus intercooling solutions were also R&D'ed. We have other platforms to constantly support as well, so this one has been run through the ringer. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## $GTI07$ (Feb 29, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

dam more than a year and is still not ready. lol this kit is probably going to make like 900whp lol. any updates??


----------



## DJNastie (Mar 19, 2009)

*TO [email protected]*

Al, 
What if i wanted to use a GT3071R-WG could that be arranged? also is there any ballpark guestimate on pricing? i might just be interested in losing my Big Turbo Virginity to PagParts.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

Yes, a vbanded internally gated 3071r-wg can be arranged. email me at [email protected]


----------



## DJNastie (Mar 19, 2009)

email sent!


----------

